# It may not happen this year...



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

but at least now I have a goal *L* I was listening to one of my favorite groups, Creature Feature (check them on myspace) and I realized what my dream yard is going to be. I've always loved the idea of a haunted carnival, the old victorian style with a side show and scary classic clowns. So, while it may not happen this year, I think I may start...maybe just a small gypsy vardo for this year. I know a guy who makes them and we can use it for camping the rest of the year *L*. Yeah, I can see it, faded striped tent fabric, a couple fire eaters (I know a couple of them, too and they work for beer!). I only got see a couple of episodes of the show Carnival, but I'm thinking along those lines.


*sigh* One day, it will be mine


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

Iam going for a carnEvil area too this year. Ive been buying dolls up and iam going to have them with eyes poked out, hanging upside down, and scattered doll parts and teddy bears hanging , to look like the prizes. I found out last year ,under black light, striped material looks all the same, no matter if it's black red or green strips. which works for me!


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

Ooh, dolls are creepy! =) The haunt I worked at last year had a "doll room" full of doll parts hanging from the ceiling and in the corners, then we had a girl dressed up as a doll playing with broken toys...it was THE BEST spot in the whole haunt. I'm gonna find some material this week and bury it in the backyard until I need it, I love aging fabric that way, it comes out perfect.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Sounds like you are well on your way with a gameplan! You have to start somewhere, thats the way I did it, just adding more & building more each year, then before ya know it ...it all comes together! Its great fun!

Muffy


----------

